# URL titles



## GotGarlic (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi. The forum used to convert URLs included in posts to the page titles associated with that Web page; it's not doing that anymore, at least for me. Has something changed, or is there a setting I should change?

Thanks,
GotGarlic


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2007)

This is a test - http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/whats-dinner-tuesday-september-4-2007-a-37978.html


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2007)

OK, I see what you mean.  I never did it like that anyway but I knew it could be done.  I will report this to our new Tech guru.  Thanks GotGarlic.  In the meantime you can do what I normally do which is:

copy the address you want to go to

Go to where you are typing and - use this bracket first [ then type in url=

Right after the equal sign with NO space paste in your address then finish with the bracket ] (again with no space before the bracket)

With NO SPACE after the bracket type in what you want people to read then again, with no space after your last word type [/url]


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2007)

Also,  Please see this icon in this post.  It appears in the box you type in.

All I do is highlight something like Alix's Apple Crisp (if that is the name of the recipe) then click on that icon and paste in the url you already copied (right click and hit paste) then click ok.  It can be faster and a bit easier.

An easy way to post links


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 4, 2007)

Testing using the link icon: http://chinesefood.about.com/od/vegetablesrecipes/a/bokchoy.htm


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2007)

If you use the link icon you still have to type out what you want everyone else to see - for example

Type out - Thai/Asian Style Ribs

After you highlight the addy for the Thai/Asian Style Ribs you need to run your cursor over those words and highlight them.  Leave them highlighted while you click on the link icon and paste your addy into the space.  Click ok and then see what happens.  Of course, use whatever addy you want.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2007)

Bok Choy Link

Link for Bok Choy Information

I just typed in different words and highlighted them before clicking on the link icon.


----------



## keltin (Sep 4, 2007)

I do it the same as kitchenelf........and now for some screenshots! 

Highlight the desired text, then click the link icon. In the pop up box, paste the desired URL.





Hit ok, and you now have a link embedded in your highlighted text.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay. But I didn't have to do all that before the last week or two - whenever I included a URL, the title from the page itself, not something I wrote, was put in automagically. I'm just trying to figure out what changed.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 4, 2007)

Content Relevant URLs by vBSEO 3.0.1
That's down in the fine print at the bottom of the pages.
Perhaps the vBESO is broken!


----------



## Tech Admin (Sep 4, 2007)

This should be fixed


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you.  It works just fine.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for fixing this


----------

